# Husqvarna 61 leaking oil



## kindashort (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello,

When I store the saw with oil in it and go to use it the next time the bottom of the plastic case is full of oil. Where might that be coming from and how to fix it? Thanks

Jim


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Oil pan gasket broken? Loose drain plug & fill plug? Overfilled oil?


----------



## kindashort (Aug 5, 2005)

Plug seems to be fine. Usually put it away with oil in it but not full. How do you check the gasket and where is it? Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

kindashort said:


> Plug seems to be fine. Usually put it away with oil in it but not full. How do you check the gasket and where is it? Thanks


The only gasket that seals the oil tank on your chain saw is also the crankcase gasket and is most likely not the cause of the leak. Oil can leak out of the oil tank through the tank vent, the oil cap or the automatic oiler pump. Sometimes oil will feed out of the tank if the saw is stored where the temperature gets hot and pressure builds up in the tank. I would have to say the majority of chain saws bleed pressure from the oil tank while they are stored and it results in a bit of a mess. There may not be a leak at all, the best way to tell is to clean it up real good and then set it on some clean newspaper and check on it periodically to see if oil is coming out and where it's coming from.

Oh and you can't really overfill the oiler tank on your saw, it would just spill out before you could put the cap back on. 

Good Luck....


----------



## kindashort (Aug 5, 2005)

I'll try this and thanks.

Jim


----------

